# York, PA 18 month, M, FREE ~ MUST GO THIS EVENING



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

<span style="color: #CC0000">Nothing like waiting until the last minute!
</span>
http://york.craigslist.org/pet/1400143894.html

GERMAN SHEPHERD (Glen Rock)
Date: 2009-09-30, 4:06PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

FREE...FREE...FREE...FREE...FREE...FREE
I am moving TODAY and i can't take him with us.
I have a great german shepherd dog that i must rehome.
the dog is 18/19 months old.
he is tan w/ black.
needs updates shots and flea/tick treatmant.
the pup is great with kids, cats and other dogs.
listen pretty well.
house broken and create trained.
he will come with small amount of food, create, leash and training collar.

WE WILL BE AT:
49 VALLEY ST
GLEN ROCK, PA 17327

We will be here until 7:30pm tonight.
PLEASE COME BY AND TAKE HIM TO YOUR GOOD HOME BEFORE WE HAVE TO LEAVE AT 8M TONIGHT!!!!

sorry, i do not have pics, email or phone at this point.

* Location: Glen Rock
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh God... what happens to him if no one goes to get him? Does he get abandoned there????


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

uhhhh...what are they going to do is nobody shows up by the time they leave? I think someone needs to have a humane officer check out that address to make sure the dog isn't still there.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I think that can be arranged! I will make sure that someone is made aware of this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not sure that is a valid address. Google earth is not showing a house there. Looks like trees and fields.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Julie. I think an official needs to deal with this. Something feels weird.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I'm not sure that is a valid address. Google earth is not showing a house there. Looks like trees and fields.


I just pulled it up on the York County Board of Assessment page and it is a legit address. It is .2 acres in a small town.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

but is there a house there? google earth has the pointer on the opposite side of the road as the house, actually in the middle of the road.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

According to the Databse there is a building on the property. In York County you can go on this website http://www.york-county.org/departments/assessment/tx_asmnt.htm and after accepting the terms of agreement you can look up any property in the county by owner's name or address and get lots of information on it ~ such as date of purchase, value of land, value of structure and then pull up it's exact location on a county map!


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

.........


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

someone should go over there and take him out in the woods and leave him there.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

That makes me so Angry!!!!






















How can people do that to their pets!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe i'm misreading your post. do you mean someone should
go to the house and take the dog into the woods and leave him there???????



> Originally Posted By: GoofBallsomeone should go over there and take him out in the woods and leave him there.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I think they mean the owner.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

any news on this dog?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: smykeI think they mean the owner.


No doubt thats what the poster meant ie. take the owner to the woods and dump the owner.


----------



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

I alerted the Sheriff's Department as well as the ASPCA of York, PA about this posting. The Sheriff's Department said they would follow up on it. I will call them back tomorrow to see what they found out. I could only leave a message at the ASPCA.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: RubyGirlI alerted the Sheriff's Department as well as the ASPCA of York, PA about this posting. The Sheriff's Department said they would follow up on it. I will call them back tomorrow to see what they found out. I could only leave a message at the ASPCA.


I also notified the SPCA about this last evening and have not heard anything yet. 

I am surprised that the Sheriff's Dept. agreed to check this out as in this county they don't typically do any enforcement duties. They primarily handle Court related duties such as warrant service and prisoner transports. Possibly they referred it to another agency.


----------



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

The Sheriff's Dept may end up contacting the police dept in Glen Rock but they were going to follow up on it.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I received this email from the York County SPCA today...

<span style="color: #000099">_"Thanks for the information. Our Humane Officer went to the property this morning and no one was there. A neighbor seen our truck and contacted me. She said that someone came and got the dog from the owners." _
</span>

Hopefully the dog went to a good home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update Julie!


----------

